# Robin Hood: Neuer Kinofilm in den USA ein großer Flop



## AndreLinken (27. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robin Hood: Neuer Kinofilm in den USA ein großer Flop* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Robin Hood: Neuer Kinofilm in den USA ein großer Flop*


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2018)

Wundert mich jetzt nicht wirklich, nachdem was ich von den Trailern bisher so gesehen habe.
Wird definitv nicht geschaut!


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> [...]Wird definitv *nicht im Kino* geschaut!


./fixed

Ich mag den Darsteller, jedenfalls in Kingsman war das schon gute Unterhaltung. Aber ich gebe dir Recht, die Trailer und pseudo-coole Slow-Mo Effekte sind jetzt eher so meh!


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. November 2018)

Wieso überrascht mich das nach dem Trailer nicht


----------



## golani79 (27. November 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> [...]Wird *definitv nicht* geschaut!





Rabowke schrieb:


> ./fixed[...]



So, jetzt stimmts wieder 

Schau ich mir nicht einmal auf BluRay an .. danke, aber was zu viel ist, ist zu viel.


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. November 2018)

was mich am trailer irritiert - die ganzen kulissen deuten darauf hin, daß der film im mittelalter spielt (kutschen, holzbauweise, waffen...) aber in vielen szenen sieht die kleidung aus, als stamme sie aus dem jahr 2018. einiges würde man sogar im supermarkt kaufen können.
das passt doch einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. November 2018)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> was mich am trailer irritiert - die ganzen kulissen deuten darauf hin, daß der film im mittelalter spielt (kutschen, holzbauweise, waffen...) aber in vielen szenen sieht die kleidung aus, als stamme sie aus dem jahr 2018. einiges würde man sogar im supermarkt kaufen können.
> das passt doch einfach nicht zusammen.



Ach, das haben sie schon 2001 bei Ritter aus Leidenschaft mit Heath Ledger gemacht. Es soll halt weniger historisch akkurat als moderne Popkultur sein.


----------



## Odin333 (27. November 2018)

Die sollten die neue Verfilmung ganz schnell verschwinden lassen und stattdessen Mel Brooks Robin Hood als Tarnung in die Kinos bringen...
Dann kann der Flop noch zum Erfolg werden.


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2018)

Ich mach mich jetzt echt mal unbeliebt, aber ich bin mittlerweile zu "alt" für den Humor von Mel Brooks. 

Space Balls fand ich z.B. damals richtig, richtig gut. Jetzt hab ich für einen relativ schmalen Taler die 4K Version bei iTunes gegeben und ... irgendwie ist die Faszination und der Witz verfolgen, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## RichardLancelot (27. November 2018)

Ich denke die Mischung Technik/Mittelalter/Action/CallofDuty-Effekte hat den Film gekillt...irgendwie ist mir das zumindest zu viel...


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt echt mal unbeliebt, aber ich bin mittlerweile zu "alt" für den Humor von Mel Brooks.
> 
> Space Balls fand ich z.B. damals richtig, richtig gut. Jetzt hab ich für einen relativ schmalen Taler die 4K Version bei iTunes gegeben und ... irgendwie ist die Faszination und der Witz verfolgen, jedenfalls für mich.



Das liegt doch nur daran, dass "Space Balls 2 - auf der Suche nach noch mehr Kohle" nie erschienen ist


----------



## Exar-K (27. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Das liegt doch nur daran, dass "Space Balls 2" nie erschienen ist



Äh doch. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut, den Streifen Ende 2017 im Kino gesehen zu haben. 
Und ich muss dem Rabauken recht geben. Das Original war damals ziemlich gut,  aber heute kann ich mit diesem Humor wohl nichts mehr anfangen, wie mich der Nachfolger gelehrt hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mach mich jetzt echt mal unbeliebt, aber ich bin mittlerweile zu "alt" für den Humor von Mel Brooks.
> 
> Space Balls fand ich z.B. damals richtig, richtig gut. Jetzt hab ich für einen relativ schmalen Taler die 4K Version bei iTunes gegeben und ... irgendwie ist die Faszination und der Witz verfolgen, jedenfalls für mich.


Da bist Du aber "schlecht" gealtert.  (siehe auch bezüglich Zocken  )

Ich finde die "Die verrückte Geschichte der Welt" nach wie vor mit meinen 52 ungeschlagen, mir fehlt seine Anwesenheit in der Branche, zumal er auch den Freibrief hatte sich über Israel und Hebräer mal lustig zu machen, jeden anderen würden sie dafür "steinigen", heutzutage sowieso.


----------



## Frullo (27. November 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Äh doch. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut, den Streifen Ende 2017 im Kino gesehen zu haben.
> Und ich muss dem Rabauken recht geben. Das Original war damals ziemlich gut,  aber heute kann ich mit diesem Humor wohl nichts mehr anfangen, wie mich der Nachfolger gelehrt hat.



Äh, nein. Was auch immer Du gesehen hast, "Spaceballs 2" kann es gemäss IMDB nicht sein:
- Mit dem Begriff "Spaceballs" spuckt IMDB den Originalstreifen von 1987 aus, sowie eine Episode der Serie "Supa Strikas" und eine animierte Serie von 2008. Ah, ja, und einen Dokumentarfilm von 2005 über den Originalfilm.

- Mit dem Begriff "Mel Brooks" ist von irgendetwas, was einem 2. Teil (vielleicht mit einem anderen Namen) nahekommen könnte, nichts zu sehen.


Jetzt würde es mich wirklich wunder nehmen, was Du denn nun gesehen hast...


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh, nein. Was auch immer Du gesehen hast, "Spaceballs 2" kann es gemäss IMDB nicht sein:
> - Mit dem Begriff "Spaceballs" spuckt IMDB den Originalstreifen von 1987 aus, sowie eine Episode der Serie "Supa Strikas" und eine animierte Serie von 2008. Ah, ja, und einen Dokumentarfilm von 2005 über den Originalfilm.
> 
> - Mit dem Begriff "Mel Brooks" ist von irgendetwas, was einem 2. Teil (vielleicht mit einem anderen Namen) nahekommen könnte, nichts zu sehen.
> ...



Er meint den letzten Star Wars Streifen


----------



## stevem (27. November 2018)

Habe ehrlich gesagt auch nichts anderes erwartet, mir hat das "Cover" schon gereicht um mein Interesse an den Film zu verlieren ....


----------



## nuuub (27. November 2018)

Sehr gut.

Bin ich ein böser Mensch wenn es mich freut wenn solche Neuverfilmungen wie McGyver, oder jetzt bei Robin Hood floppen? 
Oder so ein Spiel wie F76 zb...

Naja, vielleicht wird der eine oder andere was daraus lernen, um es in Zukunft besser zu machen. Dazu eignen sich Niederlagen am besten, um aus ihnen zu lernen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2018)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Er meint den letzten Star Wars Streifen



der letzte war Solo und der kam dieses Jahr


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> der letzte war Solo und der kam dieses Jahr



Mein Fehler, ich zähle Solo nicht als Star Wars Film


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2018)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Mein Fehler, ich zähle Solo nicht als Star Wars Film



als was dann? Indiiana Jones im Weltraum?


----------



## Headbanger79 (27. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> als was dann? Indiiana Jones im Weltraum?



Als gar nichts, ich ignoriere den Film komplett. Hab ihn nicht gesehen und werde ihn nie ansehen


----------



## LOX-TT (27. November 2018)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Hab ihn nicht gesehen und werde ihn nie ansehen



das ist schade, weil der Film ist nach Rogue One finde ich der beste Star Wars Film unter Disney, hat mir mehr gefallen als die bisherige Sequel-Trilogie


----------



## Gast1661893802 (27. November 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Mit dem Begriff "Mel Brooks" ist von irgendetwas, was einem 2. Teil (vielleicht mit einem anderen Namen) nahekommen könnte, nichts zu sehen.


Bei der "verrückten Geschichte der Welt" war sogar eine 1 im Namen, nachdem der "Trailer" am Ende des ersten zu sehen war würde ich es als Mel Brooks Humor verbuchen.
Genauso die Anspielung bei Spaceballs.


----------



## Javata (27. November 2018)

Der Film ist halt wieder nur ein Aufguss älteren Stoffs. Das Thema mit den Neuauflagen gabs hier ja erst vor ein paar Tagen. Auch wenn der Schwerpunkt hier mehr auf Humor liegt wird der Film in meinen Augen dadruch nicht wirklich interessanter.
Bei sowas muss der Film wirklich gut sein um Leute in die Kinos zu ziehen, das ist hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## Loosa (27. November 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Der Film ist halt wieder nur ein Aufguss älteren Stoffs.



Beinahe jeder Klassiker wurde schon in der Stummfilmzeit abgedreht. Das wäre ein karges Programm, wenn man nur frisches verwursten dürfte. Der erste Robin Hood kam 1908 in die Kinos und ist seitdem sicher einer der am Meisten verfilmten Stoffe. Also ein Original und rund drei Dutzend Aufgüsse. 
Ganz zu schweigen von unzähligen TV-Serien und Parodien.


Aber es sind wohl noch 6 Reboots mit dem Thema in der Mache. Vielleicht im Moment doch ein kleines bisschen am heißlaufen, der brave Bogenschütze.


----------



## AnnoDomini (27. November 2018)

Javata schrieb:


> Der Film ist halt wieder nur ein Aufguss älteren Stoffs. Das Thema mit den Neuauflagen gabs hier ja erst vor ein paar Tagen. Auch wenn der Schwerpunkt hier mehr auf Humor liegt wird der Film in meinen Augen dadruch nicht wirklich interessanter.
> Bei sowas muss der Film wirklich gut sein um Leute in die Kinos zu ziehen, das ist hier offensichtlich nicht der Fall.




Der Film hat nicht nur das Problem ein "Remake" zu sein. Die Gamestar beschreibt die Probleme eigentlich ganz gut:



> Zunächst kommt die Legende über Robin of Loxley, der zum Held des Volkes wird, mit einigen nicht nachvollziehbaren Änderungen der Charaktere daher. So stellt Jamie Foxx die bekannte Figur Little John dar, kommt jedoch als maurischer Krieger daher, angelehnt an Morgan Freemans Rolle im Kevin Costner-Film »Robin Hood - König der Diebe« aus dem Jahr 1994.
> 
> Und dann ist da noch die moderne Kleidung vor historischem Hintergrund. So trägt etwa Ben Mendelsohn als Sheriff von Nottingham ein Gewand, dass seiner Rolle aus dem Star-Wars-Film Rogue One zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht.



Wobei ich die Idee mit dem modernen Gewand eigentlich ganz witzig finde.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> das ist schade, weil der Film ist nach Rogue One finde ich der beste Star Wars Film unter Disney, hat mir mehr gefallen als die bisherige Sequel-Trilogie



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Rogue One und der Solo-Film waren beide sehr unterhaltsam und konsistent in der Geschichte, auch weil beide ja einen direkten Anschluss haben.


----------



## nerdone (28. November 2018)

Schon der Trailer schreckt gewaltig ab. Nicht verwunderlich dass das gewaltig floppt


----------



## Javata (28. November 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Beinahe jeder Klassiker wurde schon in der Stummfilmzeit abgedreht. Das wäre ein karges Programm, wenn man nur frisches verwursten dürfte. Der erste Robin Hood kam 1908 in die Kinos und ist seitdem sicher einer der am Meisten verfilmten Stoffe. Also ein Original und rund drei Dutzend Aufgüsse.
> Ganz zu schweigen von unzähligen TV-Serien und Parodien.
> 
> 
> Aber es sind wohl noch 6 Reboots mit dem Thema in der Mache. Vielleicht im Moment doch ein kleines bisschen am heißlaufen, der brave Bogenschütze.



Das würde ich so pauschal nicht unterschreiben. Klar gab es viele Filme schonmal ,da der Großteil auf Literatur basiert, aber sieht man sich die erfolgreichsten Filme der letzen 10-20 Jahre an dann findet man wirklich wenig Reboots (Mal abgesehen von Jurassic Park, der ja irgendwie doch immer recht gleich ist). Wenn ich bei Wikipedia auf die Top20 der Einspielergebnisse gucke gibts da viel Marvel, StarWars und natürlich Titanic und Avatar. Als erstes echtes Reboot kommt "Die Schöne und das Biest" auf Platz 14, es folgen noch andere Disney Remakes, Realverfilmungen der echten "Klassiker" sind halt in.
Ich bleibe dabei: Remakes müssen deutlich besser sein als ihre nächsten Vorgänger und etwas neues bieten was im alten Film nicht möglich war.


----------



## Rabowke (28. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber "schlecht" gealtert.  (siehe auch bezüglich Zocken  )


 

Aber vllt. hast du Recht! 



> Ich finde die "Die verrückte Geschichte der Welt" nach wie vor mit meinen 52 ungeschlagen, mir fehlt seine Anwesenheit in der Branche, zumal er auch den Freibrief hatte sich über Israel und Hebräer mal lustig zu machen, jeden anderen würden sie dafür "steinigen", heutzutage sowieso.


Ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich mich damals über den Sticker am Sternenzerstörer völlig beömmelt habe und auch der Spruch "Sie sollen die Wüste durchkämmen" total toll fand! Heute lockt das maximal ein kleines Zucken in meinem Gesicht hervor. Trotzdem wird mein Nachwuchs den Film sehen müssen!


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich weiß ganz genau, dass ich mich damals über den Sticker am Sternenzerstörer völlig beömmelt habe und auch der Spruch "Sie sollen die Wüste durchkämmen" total toll fand! Heute lockt das maximal ein kleines Zucken in meinem Gesicht hervor. Trotzdem wird mein Nachwuchs den Film sehen müssen!


Ich oute mich auch mal, ich fand Mel Brooks Filme schon immer durchwachsen, einige wie Space Balls waren super, andere haben mich schon damals eher angeödet. Kenne allerdings auch nur die deutschen Fassungen. 

Wieso ein die Wüste durchkämmen und ähnliche Gags heute nicht mehr zünden ist aber logisch, sie sind ja inzwischen alt und man kennt sie.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich oute mich auch mal, ich fand Mel Brooks Filme schon immer durchwachsen, einige wie Space Balls waren super, andere haben mich schon damals eher angeödet. Kenne allerdings auch nur die deutschen Fassungen.


Natürlich ist gewisser Humor ach schlecht gealtert.
Cheech & Chong ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dawurde viel sinnlos gelabert, ähnlich den Eddy Murphy Streifen.

Aber die verrückte Geschichte der Welt speziell die Moses, Rom& französische Revolution Passagen sind zeitlos super.

Seine Robin Hood Variante hat auch einige gute Brüller drin und vor kurzem hab ich dann "der wilde Westen" gesehen, die Passage wo z.B. die Indianer über das Schicksal der "schwarzen" Famillie entscheiden fand ich seiner Zeit vorraus.


Spoiler



Als der Häuptling entscheided das die aufgrund ihrer noch dunkleren Hautfarbe doch ohnehin schon genug gearscht sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Natürlich ist gewisser Humor ach schlecht gealtert.
> Cheech & Chong ist ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dawurde viel sinnlos gelabert, ähnlich den Eddy Murphy Streifen.
> 
> Aber die verrückte Geschichte der Welt speziell die Moses, Rom& französische Revolution Passagen sind zeitlos super.
> ...



Ich habe wie erwähnt ewig keine Mel Brooks Filem mehr gesehen, deswegen ist es schwer einzuschätzen, wie ich sie heute finden würde. Aber Helden in Strumpfhosen fand ich damals einfach nur göttlich, gefiel mir genauso gut wie Space Balls. Und viele andere, die ich definitiv auch gesehen habe, wie Frankenstein Junior, erinnere ich mich aber leider überhaupt nicht, was eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass die Filme keinen bleibenden Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben und ich meine, ich fand sie damals schon nicht so pralle.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und viele andere, die ich definitiv auch gesehen habe, wie Frankenstein Junior, erinnere ich mich aber leider überhaupt nicht, was eigentlich ein Zeichen dafür ist, dass die Filme keinen bleibenden Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen haben und ich meine, ich fand sie damals schon nicht so pralle.


Stimmt, er mußte sich erst selbst finden sag ich mal.
Ab 1980 hatte er dann mMn den Dreh raus.

Edith:
Ich seh gerade  :
2008: Spaceballs: The Animated Series (Produzent)


----------

